# Getting PCC [Police Clearance Certificate] from Passport Office in India.



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

I am writing this article to share the wonderful experience I came across while obtaining the PCC certificate applying for PMV subclass 300.

I was under the impression that I will have to walk up into a dozen Government office and police station and then wait for the police man to come and verify the details and finally issue the PCC. I even kept a time frame of one month for the whole procedure.

Well, everything was wrong !!! I used the "Passport Seva Kendra", maintained by TCS [Tata Consultancy Services] and they were just excellent. All you have to do is, fill the online application form from their website [Google - passoport seva kendra] and go straight to the paspport seva kendra near your locality.

Documents I carried.

*Original Documents *
Passport
Electoral Commision Card [Voter's ID] - I carried this as this has my current address and the adress in my passport is different.

*Photostat copies*
First two pages + last two pages. All this on the same side of the paper. Also, self attested. [just write |True Copy| and sign it yourself]
Electoral commision Card - Both sides on same side of the paper, self attested.

I had to undergo a security check with metal detectors and they allow only those people who are in the application list. So if you go with your family or girlfriend, they will have to wait outside till you are done with everything. Also , they dont let you take your bags inside, so make sure you have all the documents and also a pen to write [which I forgot in my bag outside].

Once inside you will have to submit the document in any one of the counter and the officer will verify the originals and the photostat copies. Once done, they will ask you to wait in the "waiting room". As I was waiting there, another ofiicer called for my name and he gave me a folder with all the document and my token number. I waited for my token number to be displayed on the TV screen and when my number came I was asked to meet the officer in "A" section. They have officers sitting in separate cubicles and I assume each one is assigned their on tasks. My office had a digital camera and finger print scanner permanantely fixed on her table. My photo was taken, my finger prints scanned, my documents verified [two lcd screens - one for me and one for officer to cross check !] and once everything verified, I was asked to pay the fees [500INR] and I was given another set of documents and the payment reciept. I was then asked to meet officer in "B" section.

The officer in "B" section simply verified my documents and asked me couple general questions and she entered the details in the passport and the supporting documents into the computer. Then she signed on them and asked me the proceed to section "C". There I met the Regional Passport Officer who herself verified the documents again. She then took printouts [THE PCC !!!!] and signed them along with the official seal. Also she stamped on my passport with a file reference number and she stamped and signed in passport also. I asked her "thats it ?" and she said yes in a confused manner...so I asked whehter there is no physical verification by the police officer or something like that...she told they have all my details and they have checked and this is enough for applying for visa. I am like HOLY MOLY this is so cool and unbelievable !!!!

So I am out of the passport office holding two copies of PCC + passport stamped regarding the same. I went there with the hope of atleast being able to apply for PCC and was prepared to wait few weeks and even visit the State Police Head Quarters for the procedure to get over.

A good day for me today !!!


----------



## Bhasker (Jun 17, 2014)

ebinmoothedam said:


> I am writing this article to share the wonderful experience I came across while obtaining the PCC certificate applying for PMV subclass 300.
> 
> I was under the impression that I will have to walk up into a dozen Government office and police station and then wait for the police man to come and verify the details and finally issue the PCC. I even kept a time frame of one month for the whole procedure.
> 
> ...


Indeed very cool considering how much time it takes to get stuff like this done from India. I need some clarification on PCC:

I work in City A for last 5 years but do not have any address proof as I never needed it till now.
My permanent address is of city B. For that I have all the address proofs.
My passport has been made from city C.
I am thinking that I should go to PSK (passport seva kendra) for city B as I have all the proofs there but I think I should not mention that I work/live currently in city A as I might be asked for proofs which I do not have. That should work but then I have never seen what a PCC looks like and if it mentions addresses on it then I will have some problem as my correspondence/current address mentioned in the application is of city A. Will that be an issue?
Please guide me.


----------

